

Greg Chaitin on the Berry Paradox - hhm
http://www.umcs.maine.edu/~chaitin/unm2.html

======
lisper
Here's a shorter version of the same thing:

<http://www.flownet.com/ron/chaitin.html>

------
pius
Nice paper!

